# C. elliptica growth pictures...



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Recently, my C. elliptica has been on a growth spurt. Some pictures...

Early September









Two weeks later...









Another two weeks later...









Rapid growth. Also I noticed that the leaf shape has changed. Its quite enlongated now...


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Very fast growth youhave there. What is the substrate you are using?

Yoong


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

The plant is looking great. Any thing particular in your opinion that would have triggered this ?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yoong said:


> Very fast growth youhave there. What is the substrate you are using?
> 
> Yoong


The elliptica is in 100% ADA Amazonia and has been for a while. The original plant I got from Aaron Talbot
melted down to a single leaf a few weeks after I received it this summer. Ever since then its been growing
slowly. Recently - speed has picked up.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> The plant is looking great. Any thing particular in your opinion that would have triggered this ?


I think its the water in the setup. I started paying more attention to it and over a period of two weeks, changed
the water every 3-4 days with fresh RO water. That seems to have had an overall positive effect on everything
in the setup.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I think its the water in the setup. I started paying more attention to it and over a period of two weeks, changed
> the water every 3-4 days with fresh RO water. That seems to have had an overall positive effect on everything
> in the setup.


I've found this to be the key to success in my setup as well. I was experimenting with dosing small amounts of fertilizer, but it would always end up raising the TDS levels in the water too high. It seems the TDS levels are much more important than the pH levels. My current blackwater setup is at a pH of 7.0, but only 20 microseimen. Before I had a pH of 5.5 and a TDS of 600+ microseimen from the dosing I was doing. The current setup is working out MUCH better!


----------

